# Gli mk4 center vent removal?



## OneGoodSmack (Jul 3, 2012)

Alright im going to repaint my center vent area on my 2005 gli with plasti dip because the black is peeling off, and waswondering if anyone has a diy on how to remove it?


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

its been so long since i had my mk4 but i got a hot damp rag and scrubbed the rest of the crap off. looked just the same to me


----------



## Scubascott (Apr 14, 2012)

I recommend not plsti dipping interior parts as a friend of mine has done his and all it does is transfer black crap to your hands that doesnt wash off easily. I took all of my OE rubberized interior pieces and cleaned them up with some "Awesome" cleaner from the dollar store with a green scotch brite pad.. turns out looking like brand new, no more peeling rubber, no more sticky to the touch.. as for removal I believe there may be screws inside the vents and/ or behind the buttons, then it just clips in..


----------



## Bora070 (Aug 5, 2008)

I believe he is actually asking how to remove the vent not the soft touch... If so go here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1960541-Golf-Gti-Jetta-Vent-install-Pics-and-comments

In addition, if you are trying to remove the soft touch, the proven ways seem to be A: Isopropyl alcohol and a rag or B: Some stuff from the 99 cent store called "awesome" cleaner. It's in a spray bottle/yellow.

Also, I Plasti-dipped my old Momo shifter that the leather was worn out on, used it that way for a year, never had black crap on my hands. I sprayed like 10 coats on it though, maybe thats why.. anyway, it worked.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

I would advise not to use plasti dip on anything in the interior. I have used it on my arm rest, and now it is completely peeling off.


----------

